# Tal pai, Tal filho



## Ricardo Tavares

No Brasil (não sei se também em Portugal) usamos muito este ditado: Tal pai, tal filho, quando queremos dizer que o filho puxou algumas características do pai, as quais queremos ressaltar. Pergunto se em espanhol também há a mesma expressão. Tal padre, tal hijo ? hace sentido ? 
Grato.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal também, sem dúvida, mas o meu dicionário de locuções e frases feitas não regista nenhum equivalente directo em espanhol. Deixemos os nossos companheiros hispanos pronunciarem-se.
Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## Vanda

Ricardinho, você se lembrou de olhar aqui no nosso dicionário?
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/pai
#2


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Ricardinho, você se lembrou de olhar aqui no nosso dicionário?
> http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/pai
> #2



Hummm, grato, Vandoca.... nunca poderia ter imaginado que logo ali teria a resposta que buscava.... "*de tal palo, tal astilla*". Desculpe-me....


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Temos outras, olhe aqui.


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina se dice de tal palo tal astilla (de tal pau tal farpa)


----------



## Tasmanian

Hola
Aunque a veces se utiliza 'de tal padre, tal hijo' creo que aquí es mucho más frecuente también 'de tal palo, tal astilla'.


----------



## Mangato

En España igualmente se dice *de tal palo tal astilla* y también de *casta le viene al galgo.*


----------



## Tomby

Existe um provérbio que diz "_lo que se hereda no se hurta_", mas também existe outro menos conhecido que diz "_*No se hurta, se hereda*_" que é similar ao famoso "_De palo, tal astilla_". 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## lulilanzi

En Argentina:
De tal palo, tal astilla
Lo que se hereda, no se mama


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

O que ocorre é que para o meu caso, tanto o filho como o pai são pessoas ilustres e, portanto, acho que não ficaria bem dizer que o filho é uma "astilla" (farpa), pois dá um significado pejorativo.

Deve haver algum outro ditado em espanhol que não seja pejorativo (despectivo), nem para o pai nem para o filho, mas que dê a conotação que se busca, isto é, características que se passam de pai para filho (as quais podem ser boas...).

Caso não apareça mais nenhuma, vou pela que deu TT: Lo que se hereda no se hurta.

Grato.


----------



## Tomby

Também é boa nesse contexto a que disse o Mangato:"_de casta le viene al galgo_". 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

"Hijo de tigre sale rayado". Veja neste.


----------



## Tomby

Também vejam este *link*.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Giorgio Lontano said:


> "Hijo de tigre sale rayado". Veja neste.


Gostei dessa. Obrigado, Giorgio.
Espero que todos os hispanohablantes a entendam.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mas, como se tratam de pessoas ilustres, acho que vou escolher esta do "galgo e casta".

Valeu !


----------



## willy2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> O que ocorre é que para o meu caso, tanto o filho como o pai são pessoas ilustres e, portanto, acho que não ficaria bem dizer que o filho é uma "astilla" (farpa), pois dá um significado pejorativo.
> 
> Deve haver algum outro ditado em espanhol que não seja pejorativo (despectivo), nem para o pai nem para o filho, mas que dê a conotação que se busca, isto é, características que se passam de pai para filho (as quais podem ser boas...).
> 
> Caso não apareça mais nenhuma, vou pela que deu TT: Lo que se hereda no se hurta.
> 
> Grato.


Pode perecer pejorativo, pero aqui na Argentina é o que mais usa-se e nao é despreciativo,o que significa é que de um mesmo pau so pode sair a mesma classe de farpa, mas nao é que se compare aos pais e aos filhos com um pau,  é mesmo asim .
Um abraçao para vcs


----------



## javargasdom

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Gostei dessa. Obrigado, Giorgio.
> Espero que todos os hispanohablantes a entendam.


 
Ricardo:
Entende-se bem.

A respeito da sua frase, "de tal padre, tal hijo" ou "tal padre, tal hijo" ou ainda "tal el padre, tal el hijo" som traduçoes, muito corretas, muito usadas, e respeitosas.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Gilmer Mosquera

Em colômbia dizer-se "de tal padre tal hijo" mas näo ter muito uso, tambem se dizer-se asim "HIJO DE TIGRE SALE PINTADO (FILHO DE TIGRE SAI PINTADO"


----------

